# Help needed to compile a update.zip that deletes com.gears42.surelock



## wilsonlam97 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello, I have a ZTE V72A tablet that needs its Surelock app removed. I can access the stock Android recovery on the device and I do not wish to give it a full a factory reflash. I just want to remove com.gears42.surelock.apk on the device.

I've tried to compile a update.zip for the device but it keeps giving me a "Package corrupted" error when I try installing it.

The factory ROM can be found here:

http://www.ztedevices.com/support/data_card/7681eb39-b63f-4b72-b1c2-d06523a77d61.html?type=software

I modified the updater-script file in that file to specifically run the following lines (while removing the format lines):

delete("/system/app/com.gears42.surelock.apk");
delete("/system/app/com.gears42.surelock-1.apk");

I'm lost. It doesn't seem to work.


----------

